
Google Ratings has a Windows server loading page - mrdassani
https://survey.googleratings.com/
======
ancaster
[http://i.imgur.com/TDZS7NI.png](http://i.imgur.com/TDZS7NI.png)

------
th0br0
It actually seems to be ASP.NET all the way through.

    
    
      Server: Microsoft-IIS/8.5
      X-Powered-By: ASP.NET

